# Kipps Gravel Pit in Stonelick TWP



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I found this large body of water while looking around the area i live on google maps. Through further research I found out it is an old gravel pit. Does anyone know anything about this lake, can you fish it, is there anything in there I plan to call monday and check it out, but I didn't if anyone had any inside info on this spot.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kip's is a great place to get shot at. You cannot fish it.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> Kip's is a great place to get shot at. You cannot fish it.


Crosses Kip's off of list....


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I have never known anyone to get access to this lake.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Speaking of gravel pits in general... I know of MANY gravel pit lakes and have always wondered about them. What is their purpose? Who owns them? How does one get access to fish them? And are there any that allow public fishing? I have heard so many amazing things about the fishing in these lakes but have yet to find one without a "No Tresspassing, Violators will be prosecuted. Strictly enforced" sign. What can any of you guys tell me about these lakes?


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

I have worked at nearly every sand and gravel operation between Troy,Ohio and Belleview,Ky as an independent contractor for nearly 30 yrs now.I have never been granted permission to fish any of them yet,and lord knows I've asked them all through the years.Most of the plants don't even allow their own employees to fish them anymore.It's strictly a liability issue,and yes if you get caught you probably will be sited for trespassing.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

BassAddict83 said:


> Speaking of gravel pits in general... I know of MANY gravel pit lakes and have always wondered about them. What is their purpose? Who owns them? How does one get access to fish them? And are there any that allow public fishing? I have heard so many amazing things about the fishing in these lakes but have yet to find one without a "No Tresspassing, Violators will be prosecuted. Strictly enforced" sign. What can any of you guys tell me about these lakes?


A gravel pit is a hole in the ground. Somebody took all the gravel, leaving a big hole that fills with water. Usually found near rivers that dumped the gravel over the years.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've fished Kipp's over the years. There are huge catfish & quite a few bass. The river overflows into those lakes on a regular basis, trapping all kinds of varying species. 

He's the type to give you permission and forget, let's put it that way. My family is very close with him & that is how I gained "permission", however I haven't fished there in years. I also fish that next big lake you can see south of Kipp's... that is another family friend who died not long ago & my permission will probably expire in the near future because there are vagrants that actually squat on the property (400 acres, all along the EFLM) and they will tire of the trash and other items left behind. I have caught hybrids, white bass, saugeye & just about every other species you can think of along that stretch of river.


Bassaddict, sometime I will take you down to the big pits in Indian Hill & you can see what it's all about.  


You can catch bluegill the size of your head until your thumbs bleed...










And the bass action is truly the best you'll find anywhere... average weight maybe 3-4 lbs...with plenty of 8-9 lbrs swimmin' around...

8 lbr:


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Rocks is dead on, i do work for some of these mining operations and they wont let anyone fish or hunt, ive asked many a times as well to fish them and same answer as Rocks big no, too many insurance liabilities, plus those pits arnt safe, one doesnt know how much they under cut the bank, it could look safe and stable and could hold a D9 Cat, but 20 feet away a gust of wind could be all it took to collapse the bank. def monster fish in them for sure, most of the plants ive worked at ive seen 8-9lb+ bass... unless the company has sold it to a private owner that is the only way you might be able to get access...


----------



## Jeff_Daniels41 (Nov 27, 2010)

I know a guy who worked for a gravel pit for over 40 years. He was not allowed to fish any of them because of insurance liabilities except for one. He would take me to that one and all you needed was a worm and hook and before the worm would float to the bottom you had a 5lb large mouth every time and I do mean ever time! It was great. But the company sold that lake to a private individual. Eastwood lake use to be a gravel pit. Years ago when it was a gravel pit the company went on strike and the employees sunk the dredge on the route 4 side. Now I know no one will believe this but they sent a diver down to hook up what ever to bring it up and he couldn't do it. This came straight from him. He said he dove 40ft and got a nose bleed and didn't even see the top of the dredge! The lake on East River Road use to be a gravel pit. You can see it along I-75 I think it is private, I don't know. I have heard people fishing there. There is the old gravel pits at the end of Wanger Rd in Englewood you can fish. And the old gravel pit off of Wagner Ford Road. They have been filling it in for years but big fish are being pulled out of there yet. I went there a couple of time this past year and I was surprised of all the people there fishing. A lot of people fish the Rip Rap Road Gravel pit NOT suppose to but they do and that is a DEEP gravel pit. You fall in there you would be pretty much a goner. Well the end everyone fishes in - near Chamberburg Road.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I did call Kipp's this morning and was told the same about liability. He also told me it was loaded with fish though. That is kinda of like dangling candy in front of a baby. I would have to say I not gonna give up on getting access to the lake. Not sure how im going to do it, but im gonna give it hell.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You want to know what I do? Befriend them. And...good luck. LOL.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jasonelder2005 said:


> I did call Kipp's this morning and was told the same about liability. He also told me it was loaded with fish though. That is kinda of like dangling candy in front of a baby. I would have to say I not gonna give up on getting access to the lake. Not sure how im going to do it, but im gonna give it hell.



Don't give up. The reality is, it's _not_ a liability issue. It's a "I don't want everyone in the world fishing on my property" issue. 

There is liability involved, but that is pretty thoroughly covered by insurance. A lot of people just don't want strangers around & that's how it is. I grew up on a street in the country which was thousands of acres of fields, houses here & there and lakes everywhere...including big ones very close to my house. We snuck in a fished them once or twice before being ran off...and caught very large bass, just about every cast. The people that owned it did not want people fishing it, period. So we had to respect their wishes and the law. That's the way a lot of owners are. 

Generally speaking, humans destroy everything they touch. I fish some "off limits" gravel pits where I have permission & you would not believe the amount of TRASH that is left behind by the trespassers. If I own a giant lake full of big fish, and the people sneaking in can't even clean up after themselves, why in the world am I going to let just anyone in? 



Go take him out to eat and introduce yourself, maybe that'll work.


----------

